# Angelfish babies update



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

So I culled most of my fries from the first and second batch and it seemed like it was the parents having bad genes... Since both batches were from the same posted and they were almost all deformed. Whereas the third batch which I'm raising now from a different pair are doing great as can be seen in this video




And two pic














And here are a pic of the fourth batch which I've just moved to a 33 gallon after I took the picture in the 5.5 gallon


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Great job. It is hard to cull babies you've raised for a while but you're doing them a favour really. Most would just die from their deformity over time. Better to cull and devote your time, space and energy to raising healthy babies that have a good chance of survival in the long-term.

Anthony


----------

